# Yum Yum Smoke Cheese



## graniteman (Mar 2, 2014)

Smoked some cheese for my Buddies last Fall. Sharp Cheddar, Mozz, M. Jack with the A-Maze-N Smoker w/cherry chips. Waited 2-3 weeks.  Didn't know I had so many Buddies, that's ok. * I love to share*.













017 (2).JPG



__ graniteman
__ Mar 2, 2014


















021 (2).JPG



__ graniteman
__ Mar 2, 2014


















026 (2).JPG



__ graniteman
__ Mar 2, 2014


















028 (2).JPG



__ graniteman
__ Mar 2, 2014


----------



## seenred (Mar 2, 2014)

graniteman said:


> Smoked some cheese for my Buddies last Fall. Sharp Cheddar, Mozz, M. Jack with the A-Maze-N Smoker w/cherry chips. Waited 2-3 weeks.  Didn't know I had so many Buddies, that's ok. * I love to share*.


That's a beautiful fridge full of delicious-looking cheese!  I'd like to be your buddy!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice job.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## cmayna (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice batch of cheese.


----------



## denappy (Mar 2, 2014)

Great looking cheese and some nice toys there too!


----------



## wade (Mar 2, 2014)

Great looking cheese. From the pack in the Vacmaster it looks as if it had some nice colour too.


----------



## donr (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks good.  Can you fit two packs across the machine to speed the process up?

Don


----------



## graniteman (Mar 4, 2014)

depending on the size of the bag you could do 2.  the unit is fast vacs and seals in 10 - 20 secs depending on the volumn in the chamber


----------



## noshrimp (Mar 4, 2014)

How long did you smoke the cheese?

Noshrimp


----------



## graniteman (Mar 5, 2014)

most of the time I do about 2hrs, depending on how temp outside and how hard or soft the cheese might be


----------



## cmayna (Mar 5, 2014)

Yup average 2-3 hours


----------

